# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  AndyBot, telepresence robot, Endurance, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Endurance

endurancerobots.com/en/robots/telepresence-robot-rig-system

----------


## Airicist

Telepresence robot AndyBot presentation

Published on Sep 10, 2015




> Telepresence robot of a new generation
> Helps team people effectively interact 
> Works in 2g, 3g, 4g, WiFi.
> Compatible with Skype, Viber, Linphone, etc.
> Enables to distantly hold telepresence conferences and negotiations.
> User-friendly. Portable. Compact.
> Operation time up to 8 hours.

----------

